# Checkbox Parameter "checked" durch URL-Aufruf übergeben



## freemanX (13. Februar 2005)

Hallihallo. )

Ich möchte Formular-Parameter durch einen URL-Aufruf übergeben.
Also http://www.blbla.de/form.php?name=hans&nachname=meiser&checkbox=checked (zum Beispiel)
Das klapt auch mit allen Parametern, AUSSER mit "checked" für eine checkbox...

Weiss jemand Rat?

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe,
Nille


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2005)

Der Wert einer Checkbox wird nur übertragen, wenn diese auch gecheckt wurde.

Du musst also nur abfragen, ob *$_GET['checkboxname']* existiert... wenn ja, war sie gecheckt, wenn nicht, dann eben nicht.


----------



## freemanX (14. Februar 2005)

danke.

das hab ich mir fast gedacht.
geht also nicht so, wie ich mir das gedacht habe.

btw: toller musik-link! ;o)

gruß,
nille


----------

